# Brown snuff bottles



## bluemtnblue (Mar 30, 2007)

Are the brown (dark amber) snuff bottles with dots on the bottom worth anything?  I found several at an old house place.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Mar 30, 2007)

Not sure. Pictures would help, but it sounds like some I found a while ago.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 30, 2007)

They are worth a few bucks depending on size. The dots on the bottom tell the potency of the tobacco.
 Joel


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 30, 2007)

The later ones with very uniform lips arent worth much unless they have a good paper label. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/A-LOT-OF-3-AMBER-SNUFF-BOTTLES-ONE-W-LABEL-PATD-1870_W0QQitemZ290099098245QQcategoryZ895QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

